# Looking for serious roleplayers!



## sidv (Oct 25, 2006)

I hope this is the right place to post this.  I play an online game called "The Inquisition" - it's not quite D-20 since the stats range from 35-100ish and the code rolls the dice for you when you contest someone's stats verses yours.  Plus there is a combat code to figure out all that mumbo jumbo - but it's a unique world with magic, fighting, and pure roleplaying.  One gains experience only through roleplaying with other players.  It takes place in an original world.  The only problem with the game is that there is a lack of players so I figured that this being a roleplaying board - maybe some of you folks might be interested in the world.  It's online, free, and your character is only limited by your imagination.  For more info check out:  

http://www.theinquisition.org

I'm Sid on the game - so drop by and say hello.  I look forward to roleplaying with you.


----------

